# I Need Help Getting Cichlids!



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey!

As some of you know, i'm getting a brand new 55 gallon soon! And i've decided to put cichlids in the tank, because they are more active and colourful! 
So, I've been looking around and was wondering what type of cichlids can mix?

I'm looking for mainly Malawi cichlids as they are a lot more colourful, I like the vibrant looking fish, like bumblebee cichlids =)

Any Suggestions? And where the fish come from, who they can be mixed with?
I think the bumblebee cichlid is a Mbuna cichlid?

Thanks!


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Also, what kind of community fish could I add? Like I know you can't because cichlids are aggressive, but for like my gold algae eater - I can keep him in there right?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

community fish will become food for chiclids. My CAE has done well in my African tank....maybe too well.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Daveyman if you're willing to take the drive the Kitchner Waterloo area is cichlid breeder central. I'm not sure if you are looking for a personal breeder or a store, Toronto certianly has enough of them & in all honesty I know nothing about cichlids. However this site is crawling with cichlid breeders as well as a lot of helpful info.

http://www.kwas.ca/forum/index.php


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I've got an assortment of victorian, tanganikyan and malawi cichlids that I breed. If you're interested let me know. I have fry of a few of them at the moment 1" and above.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Cory said:


> I've got an assortment of victorian, tanganikyan and malawi cichlids that I breed. If you're interested let me know. I have fry of a few of them at the moment 1" and above.


Good to know, sorry Cory I didn't know you bred cichilds. Will keep it in mind.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Daveyman Hi if you want to give me a pm Iam getting out of africans because Ive fell for Jds and need the space . I have a bunch of different ones. Anyway if your intrested give me a pm.They are all mature and some have had fry.


----------



## CICHthis (Oct 10, 2008)

Daveyman, if you want cichlids, best place in the city bar none is Finatics. Quality fish and service, Mike has some nice stock. If you're willing to take the drive, head down to Big Als in Hamilton. Speak with Larry Johnson, he will definitely point you in the right direction.

Both sources have quality fish, either WC or F1's.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You should look into what fish will do good together. Also look into what fish will not cross breed. You dont need to end up with hybrids.

Gold algae eaters are sort of aggressive they might do well with some cichlids. I see them being kept with old worlds mostly never new worlds.


----------



## fastfins (Feb 11, 2009)

I find that a 55g tank for cichlids is a bit to small, unless you get dwarf cichlids the 5-8" ones will go crazy in that tank.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

fastfins said:


> I find that a 55g tank for cichlids is a bit to small, unless you get dwarf cichlids the 5-8" ones will go crazy in that tank.


I agree that is 100% correct. I think 55gals are sold just because really their foot print is useless.

40gal breeders or 65gal and up is the best way to go.


----------



## fastfins (Feb 11, 2009)

anything with a footprint of 48Lx18w is good, but like always Bigger is better. A 55g being only 12" wide is not that much space for any big aggressive cichlids.


----------



## Daveyman (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey!

Yeah, I'm only getting dwarf cichlids =)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey you might want to look into shell dwellers. I dont have any yet but they are in my future. I believe a couple of the guys on here keep them. I hear they are very intresting they live in shells and your tank would probably be great for them. From what I have read they are always on the move checking out shells.


----------

